# سؤال عن الاعتراف



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام والنعمة
بصو ف موضوع شاغل بالى عن الاعتراف
انا ارثوكسية
مش عارفة لية حوار الاعتراف بيكون صعب بالنسبة ليا  عموما
المهم
سؤالى
لو انت اعترفت عن خطية سابقة ورجعت عملتها تانى
لازم ترجع وتتعرف تانى؟
ولا ممكن ليك لربنا تتعرف قدامة انك مش هتكرر الخطية دى بدل الاحراج قدام ابونا مرة اخرى خصوصا انك بعد معترفت عنها قدامة رجعت وكررتها تانى
يعنى الحوار ( ف الاحراج من الكاهن) هل ممكن انك توعد ربنا منك لة بعدم تكررها؟
وهل وقتها هتتمحى الخطية دى ؟


*​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الاعتراف للكاهن هو مجرد دفعة للتعامل مع الآخر .. فبإمكانك أن تعترفي لله بخطاياك دون أن تعترفي للكاهن أبدا .. سر الاعتراف الغاية منه هو الإرشاد الروحي من الكاهن , وليس المغفرة .. فالله وحده هو من يغفر .. لذلك اعترفي لله أفضل لك ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش يا مارينا ، ممكن اعرف سنك كام عام او على الأقل الـ range كام ؟


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مارينا مين؟
تقصد رانيا ؟
​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> الاعتراف للكاهن هو مجرد دفعة للتعامل مع الآخر .. فبإمكانك أن تعترفي لله بخطاياك دون أن تعترفي للكاهن أبدا .. سر الاعتراف الغاية منه هو الإرشاد الروحي من الكاهن , وليس المغفرة .. فالله وحده هو من يغفر .. لذلك اعترفي لله أفضل لك ..


 
:ranting::ranting:


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> الاعتراف للكاهن هو مجرد دفعة للتعامل مع الآخر .. فبإمكانك أن تعترفي لله بخطاياك دون أن تعترفي للكاهن أبدا .. سر الاعتراف الغاية منه هو الإرشاد الروحي من الكاهن , وليس المغفرة .. فالله وحده هو من يغفر .. لذلك اعترفي لله أفضل لك ..


*انت كدة لغبطتنى*
*ماشى ارشاد روحى*
*بس بيقوللك حل ف الاعتراف *​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> :ranting::ranting:



مالك يا راجل ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

معلش يا هزيم الرعد ، الاخت اعلنت عن طائفتها ، وانا من نفس هذه الطائفة فلذلك لو كنت من نفس الطائفة عينها فعليك ان تخبرني من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام وان كنت من طائفة اخرى فرجاء دع الذين من طائفتها يجيبونها لانها بالتأكيد تريد رد من طائفتها هى ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> مارينا مين؟
> تقصد رانيا ؟
> ​



اه ، ها ؟


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> الاعتراف للكاهن هو مجرد دفعة للتعامل مع الآخر .. فبإمكانك أن تعترفي لله بخطاياك دون أن تعترفي للكاهن أبدا .. سر الاعتراف الغاية منه هو الإرشاد الروحي من الكاهن , وليس المغفرة .. فالله وحده هو من يغفر .. لذلك اعترفي لله أفضل لك ..


*حبيبي راي خاطيء من وجه نظر الارثوذوكسية كما قالت رانيا *


> *انا ارثوكسية*


*فاذا كنت ارثوذكسي جاوب لكن كده انت حتتسبب ان الموضوع يغلق *


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> بس بيقوللك حل ف الاعتراف


مانيش فاهمك , سوري !!


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> معلش يا هزيم الرعد ، الاخت اعلنت عن طائفتها ، وانا من نفس هذه الطائفة فلذلك لو كنت من نفس الطائفة عينها فعليك ان تخبرني من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام وان كنت من طائفة اخرى فرجاء دع الذين من طائفتها يجيبونها لانها بالتأكيد تريد رد من طائفتها هى ..


سوري , مش انتبهت , أنا منيش من طائفة الأرثوذوكس !


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> مانيش فاهمك , سوري !!


هل انت ارثوذكسي ؟


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخت رانيا خليكي مع الاخ مولكا و معي فنحن ارثوذكس و حنقولك الصح
*


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

سوري بوب , كمانة أنا منيش من طائفة الأرثوذكس , سوري كتيريك


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب ياجماعة براحة عليا وواحدة واحدة اوكا
دلوقتى انت بتروح تتعرف للكاهن لية؟
عشان يرشدك اولا
وكمان عشان يقراللك الحل ويصلى ليك
وبعدها تتمحى الخطئية دى من سجللك
تمام
وكمان عشان المفروض مش تكرر الخطئية دى تانى عشان مش ترجع تانى لابونا وتقولة برضة ع نفس الخطية اللى اعترفت بيها قبل كدة
( يعنى يكون عندك دم ومش تكررها تانى)
صح ولا كلامى غلط؟
دلوقتى انت كررتها تانى وحاسس من جواك صعب ترجع تانى لابونا وتعترف ع نفس الخطية دى من تانى
بيقة اية العمل؟
منك لللرب؟
ولا تعمل اية*؟​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> هل انت ارثوذكسي ؟


no, iam not أرثوذكسي !


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*اوكا ماشى
انا عندى 31 سنة
ومش بعترف كتير دة اولا كل كام سنة بعترف
ياجماعة بجد بحسها خطوة تقيلة اوووووووووووووووى عليا مش عارفة لية
احراج
ع كسوف
واعترفت من اربع شهور  وكان شعورى بالتحرر من الخطايا جميل بجد
بس لاسف
رجعت تانى وناو مش عندى مقدرة ولا قدرة ولا شجاعة انى ارجع تانى لنفس الكاهن واعترف*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

رانيا ، كلامك خاطيء ، رجاء اجيبي على سؤالي لكي اعرف شيئا عنك ..


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *الاخت رانيا خليكي مع الاخ مولكا و معي فنحن ارثوذكس و حنقولك الصح*


*وأنااااا ؟؟؟ :spor24:*


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *طيب ياجماعة براحة عليا وواحدة واحدة اوكا
> دلوقتى انت بتروح تتعرف للكاهن لية؟
> عشان يرشدك اولا
> وكمان عشان يقراللك الحل ويصلى ليك
> ...


*بصي يا رانيا اولا نتفق علي كذا حاجه 
ان الكاهن سمع الخطية اللي انت عملتيها من ناس تانية الف مرة خليها انت الف و واحد
ابونا مش حيبوصلك و يقولك بقي كل ده يطلع منك انت مش حيحصل
الشيطان الوحيد اللي له المصلحة انك متفضحيهوش قدام ربنا في وجود الكاهن 
**ابونا معطي له سلطان من الله " من غفرتم لهم خطاياهم غفرت لهم و من امسكتموها عليهم امسكت"
ابونا لما يضع ايده علي راسك و يقرا الحل بعديها بيضع يده علي الذبيحة و بينقل خطاياكي علي راس المسيح*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *اوكا ماشى*
> 
> *انا عندى 31 سنة*
> *ومش بعترف كتير دة اولا كل كام سنة بعترف*
> ...


*لدي نفس المشكلة تقريباً .*
*والسبب فيما أعانيه أن الأب الذي أفضل الاعتراف لديه لا يعيش في مدينتي ، مما يضطرني للانتظار طويلة تتراكم خلالها الخطايا ويصبح الموضوع مخجل وأكثر صعوبة ولا آخذ راحتي معه لقلة الفترات التي أقابله فيها .*

*هل لديك ظرفاً مشابهاً يسبب لك هذه المعاناة ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

سأنتظر معرفة العمر ..


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

> سأنتظر معرفة العمر ..


هو قال أنو عمرها 31 ستة


----------



## bob (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> سأنتظر معرفة العمر ..


*مولكا رانيا قالت عندها 31 سنة*


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (23 أكتوبر 2011)

31 سنة


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *بصي يا رانيا اولا نتفق علي كذا حاجه
> ان الكاهن سمع الخطية اللي انت عملتيها من ناس تانية الف مرة خليها انت الف و واحد
> ابونا مش حيبوصلك و يقولك بقي كل ده يطلع منك انت مش حيحصل
> الشيطان الوحيد اللي له المصلحة انك متفضحيهوش قدام ربنا في وجود الكاهن
> ...


* مممممممممممممممممم فهماك بجد*
*بس المشكلة دلوقتى داخلية بينى وبين رانيا نفسها*
*اازى ادفعها واشجعها للخطوة دى؟*
*حساة شكلى هيكون مش ظريف قدامة للمرة التانية*
*طيب فكرك اغير الكاهن خصوصا انى اصلا ماليش اب اعتراف*​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

خلاص ياجماعة المنتدى كلو عرف عمرى
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> * مممممممممممممممممم فهماك بجد*
> *بس المشكلة دلوقتى داخلية بينى وبين رانيا نفسها*
> *اازى ادفعها واشجعها للخطوة دى؟*
> *حساة شكلى هيكون مش ظريف قدامة للمرة التانية*
> *طيب فكرك اغير الكاهن خصوصا انى اصلا ماليش اب اعتراف*​


*بصي يا رانيا المهم انك ترتاحي نفسيا لاب الاعتراف و مش كل شوية تغيري اب اعترافك لانه المفروض حيكون متابع لحالتك الروحية
علشان تدفعي رانيا لازم تقنعيها انك مش حتكوني عبده للخطية و انت قدامك فرصة انك تتخلصي منها 
زي ما قلتلك لا حيبصلك ولا حاجة لانه سمعها كتير جدا و سمع ابشع منها *


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه حتى إذا حدا ما انتبه*
*31 سنة يا عالم ^__^*


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لدي نفس المشكلة تقريباً .*
> *والسبب فيما أعانيه أن الأب الذي أفضل الاعتراف لديه لا يعيش في مدينتي ، مما يضطرني للانتظار طويلة تتراكم خلالها الخطايا ويصبح الموضوع مخجل وأكثر صعوبة ولا آخذ راحتي معه لقلة الفترات التي أقابله فيها .*
> 
> *هل لديك ظرفاً مشابهاً يسبب لك هذه المعاناة ؟؟؟*


*لاء
لانى ماليش اب اعتراف اصلا
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*



طيب فكرك اغير الكاهن خصوصا انى اصلا ماليش اب اعتراف

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا يتطابق مع مشكلتي .
فهمتك منذ البداية .
أعتقد أن الاعتراف يأتي بعد الارتياح للأب والوثوق به والاقتناع باتخاذه أب اعتراف نهائي .
ولكني لم أقم بذلك لأني لم أجد الأب المناسب إلا في مدينة أخرى وهذا ما أحدث معي مشكلة مماثلة لما ذكرت .
هل أوصلت لك الحل الآن أختي الحبيبة ؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه حتى إذا حدا ما انتبه*
> *31 سنة يا عالم ^__^*


*ع فكرة المنتدى اللى جبنا مش سمع صوتك لسة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه حتى إذا حدا ما انتبه
> 31 سنة يا عالم ^__^


هو أنت كمانة عمرك 31 سنة متل عمر ( دانيا ) ؟؟


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *بصي يا رانيا المهم انك ترتاحي نفسيا لاب الاعتراف و مش كل شوية تغيري اب اعترافك لانه المفروض حيكون متابع لحالتك الروحية
> علشان تدفعي رانيا لازم تقنعيها انك مش حتكوني عبده للخطية و انت قدامك فرصة انك تتخلصي منها
> زي ما قلتلك لا حيبصلك ولا حاجة لانه سمعها كتير جدا و سمع ابشع منها *



*مممممممممممم يعنى من الاخر مش ينفع منك لربنا ع طول؟
طب هو ربنا مش هيغفرللك خطياك الا من خلال سر الاعتراف؟

*​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> مممممممممممم يعنى من الاخر مش ينفع منك لربنا ع طول؟
> طب هو ربنا مش هيغفرللك خطياك الا من خلال سر الاعتراف؟


بالنسبة لإيماني القوي جدا بالله و المسيحي .. اقرأي ردي الأول فتعرفين الإجابة من فضلك


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *
> هذا يتطابق مع مشكلتي .
> فهمتك منذ البداية .
> أعتقد أن الاعتراف يأتي بعد الارتياح للأب والوثوق به والاقتناع باتخاذه أب اعتراف نهائي .
> ...



*ممممممممممم بس انت كدة حوارك صعب لان مفيش متابعة بينك وبين ابونا
لاء انا لسة بدور ع حل ليا
شاركنا وحلها معنا
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

حسنا ، اسف لعدم ملاحظتي ، العتب على النظر ( الذي كان ) ..

رانيا ، انت تتعاملي بشكل مغلوط مع الكهنوت عموما ومع هذا السر بشكل خاص ...

الكاهن الذي تعترفي لديه لا سلطة له في موضوع السر من ناحية الغفران ، فهو لا يغفر لك ولا انتي تخطئين له ، هو مجرد " خطوة " أو " وسيط " بينك وبين المسيح ليغفر لك المسيح نفسه وليس " الكاهن " ، نبدأ ناخد كلامك جزء جزء ..



> *عشان يرشدك اولا
> وكمان عشان يقراللك الحل ويصلى ليك
> وبعدها تتمحى الخطئية دى من سجللك*


الكلام دا مش دقيق ، لازم في البداية تكوني تائبة تماماً بمعنى العزم على عدم الرجوج للخطية وادانتها داخلك ومعرفة انها شيء سيء ، ثم تذهبين لأب اعترافك وتعترفين له ، فيرشدك لأشياء معينة تفيدك في التخلص من هذه الخطية ، ثم يقرأ لك التحليل ،،
هنا يوجد شيء هام ، ليس من حق اي كاهن ولا حتى اسقف ان يرفض او يوبخ المعترف على تكرار نفس الخطية ولا يوجد حتى في قوانين الكنيسة ، فهو لن يفعل مثل هذا ، فما سبب الخجل ؟

الذي يمكن ان يخجلك هو ان تضعي للكاهن حجم اكبر من حجمه الفعلي في السر ( اي سر الإعتراف ) وهذا يجعل الكاهن هو محور تفكيرك في الإعتراف وليس الغفران نفسه فتخجلين ..



> *وكمان عشان المفروض مش تكرر الخطئية دى تانى عشان مش ترجع تانى لابونا وتقولة برضة ع نفس الخطية اللى اعترفت بيها قبل كدة
> ( يعنى يكون عندك دم ومش تكررها تانى)*


غلط بنسبة 100 % ، لم ار في حياتي جملة خاطئة كهذه !

من الذي قال اننا نعترف لكي لا نكرر الخطية ؟
الصحيح : نحن نعترف وفي داخلنا العزم والعزيمة والصلاة لكي لا نكرر الخطية ، لكن إن كررناها ؟

فالصِدّيق يسقط في اليوم 7 مرات ويقوم ! فهل انتي صديقة ؟
حياة الإنسان كلها جهاد ضد الخطية فلا تشمتي في يا عدوتي ، إن سقطت اعود فأقوم ، وهكذا ، فالتوبة الحقيقية ليست هى فقط الإعتراف ، لا ، بل هى وجود الكره للخطية وادانتها بشكل مستمر ،، الى الإنتقال .. لان الصلاح ليس ان لا تفعلي خطية ، لا ، بل ان تكوني تكرهين كل الخطايا طوال العمر وبهذا تكون طبيتعتك نقية ..


هناك شيء اخر ، لا يجب ان تطول الفترة بين الإعترافات ، فينبغي ان تكون قليلة كلما استطعتي ..




> *دلوقتى انت كررتها تانى وحاسس من جواك صعب ترجع تانى لابونا وتعترف ع نفس الخطية دى من تانى*


العمل هو انك تعرفي ان الفكر دا غلط ،،
ابونا عارف ومتأكد بل ويمكن يكون منتظر ان تأتي له مرة اخرى لتعترفي له !
فأنت لست الاولى ولا الأخيرة التي تفعل الخطية هذه او التي تكررها له في الإعتراف !

كما ان هناك خطايا لا تنتهي بمجرد اعتراف واحد ( اقصد تنتهي من الفعل نفسه وليس الغفران ) فيجب ان تحبي الله دوما ، وان تظلي تكرهين الخطية = الإعتراف طوال حياتك ولا خجل !


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *مممممممممممم يعنى من الاخر مش ينفع منك لربنا ع طول؟
> طب هو ربنا مش هيغفرللك خطياك الا من خلال سر الاعتراف؟*​


*السر اسمه التوبة و الاعتراف 
يعني تتوبي عن خطيتك و تعترفي بيها لمين ؟؟؟؟ للكاهن اللي ربنا اعطاه سلطان الحل و الربط
حسب الارثوذكسية مينفعش منك لربنا علي طول *


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا أنا 19 سنة .*
*شوفي يا رانيا مقارنة بسيطة بين سري الاعتراف والزواج لإيصال فكرتي .*

*العلاقة الجسدية لا تعتبر زنى في الإيمان المسيحي في حالة الحب الصحيح .*
*الحب الصحيح = وحيد + أبدي .*
*ليتم إعلان هذا الحب الصحيح وضمانه بشكل نهائي + مباركة الرب يسوع له وتأسيس الكنيسة الصغيرة على صخرته = سر الزواج *

*غفران الخطيئة يتم مسيحياً بالتوبة .*
*لإعلان التوبة وتأكيدها + االتحرر من الخطيئة بالمسيح وبمباركته والسعي لبداية جديدة على صخرته = سر التوبة والاعتراف .*

*أرجو أني وفقت في طرح وإيصال الفكرة دون أخطاء لاهوتية .*


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> بالنسبة لإيماني القوي جدا بالله و المسيحي .. اقرأي ردي الأول فتعرفين الإجابة من فضلك


*لاء انت شللكك انجيلى وهتضيعنى ياعم*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*خالينى مع الاروثوزكس اللى شبهى*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> بالنسبة لإيماني القوي جدا بالله و المسيحي .. اقرأي ردي الأول فتعرفين الإجابة من فضلك


كما قلت لك سابقا ، هل تحتاج تكرار كلامي مرة اخرى ؟


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> لاء انت شللكك انجيلى وهتضيعنى ياعم
> ههههههههههههههههه
> خالينى مع الاروثوزكس اللى شبهى


براحتك أختي


----------



## The Antiochian (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *ممممممممممم بس انت كدة حوارك صعب لان مفيش متابعة بينك وبين ابونا*
> 
> *لاء انا لسة بدور ع حل ليا*
> *شاركنا وحلها معنا*​


 
*فكرتي أن تحاولي التعامل مع أكثر من أب (بشكل سطحي دون اعتراف) ، وسيرشدك الرب للأب المناسب الذي سترتاحين له ، وحينها تبدأين بالوثوق به ثم رويداً رويداً تطلعينه على حالتك الروحية ، إلى أن تتخذيه أب اعتراف لك .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> * لانى ماليش اب اعتراف اصلا*



مش فاهم !
ازاي مالكيش اب اعتراف وازاي خجلانه منه !


يا رانيا ، اب الإعتراف دا مش افضل منك ولا له فضل عنك إلا الكهنوتية فقط..


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> كما قلت لك سابقا ، هل تحتاج تكرار كلامي مرة اخرى ؟


أنا قلت " حسب إيماني " انظر لها جيدا من فضلك


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

! هزيم الرعد ! قال:


> أنا قلت " حسب إيماني " انظر لها جيدا من فضلك


*يا حبيبي احنا قلنا من الاول ان احنا ارثوذكس و حنعرف نقولها هي عايزة ايه يا ريت حضرتك متتدخلش في الموضوع*


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم !
> ازاي مالكيش اب اعتراف وازاي خجلانه منه !
> 
> 
> يا رانيا ، اب الإعتراف دا مش افضل منك ولا له فضل عنك إلا الكهنوتية فقط..


* انا زى مقولت مش بعترف الا كل كام سنة مرة*
*مش بعترف كتير اساسا*
*ولما بعترف بختار اى كاهن واعترف عندة*
*بس اخر مرة من اربع شهور لما اعترفت قولت للكاهن انى اختاروة يكون اب اعتراف ليا*
​


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> يا حبيبي احنا قلنا من الاول ان احنا ارثوذكس و حنعرف نقولها هي عايزة ايه يا ريت حضرتك متتدخلش في الموضوع


أنا مش بتدخل بالموضوع لفائدة شخصية .. ومش حآخد من ورى إجابتي 10 آلاف يورو ..!!
أنا غرضي من الإجابة هو مساعدة الأخت ( دانيا ) بس مش أكتر.. ويا ريت حضرتك كمانة تنتبه لكلمة " حسب إيماني " .. ومش حتتدخل أكتر براحتي طبعا ..


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> *لاء انت شللكك انجيلى وهتضيعنى ياعم*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *خالينى مع الاروثوزكس اللى شبهى*


*بص يا حبيبي ده كلام الاخت رانيا
هي مش عايزة تعرف حسب ايمانك
شكرا لتعب محبتك*


----------



## ! هزيم الرعد ! (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> بص يا حبيبي ده كلام الاخت رانيا
> هي مش عايزة تعرف حسب ايمانك
> شكرا لتعب محبتك


وأنا يا حبيبي .. من اللحظة يلي فيها قالت الأخت ( دانيا ) بأنو عم ضيعها بردودي .. معدتش رديت خلاص .. بس حضرتك علقت على ردودي مش عارف ليه !! 
وضحت الصورة عزيزي؟؟ [/SIZE


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> * انا زى مقولت مش بعترف الا كل كام سنة مرة*
> *مش بعترف كتير اساسا*
> *ولما بعترف بختار اى كاهن واعترف عندة*
> *بس اخر مرة من اربع شهور لما اعترفت قولت للكاهن انى اختاروة يكون اب اعتراف ليا*
> ​




اثبتي على كاهن وارجو ان تكوني قرأتي كلامي السابق ..


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حسنا ، اسف لعدم ملاحظتي ، العتب على النظر ( الذي كان ) ..
> 
> رانيا ، انت تتعاملي بشكل مغلوط مع الكهنوت عموما ومع هذا السر بشكل خاص ...
> 
> ...




*بجد ردك دة اثلج مافى داخلى*
*وردك جميل بجد *
*بس انا فعلا كنت وقت الاعتراف كارهة الخطئية حتى كنت بقولها بدموع قلبى قبل عينى*
*وابونا قالى كلمة( ان الشيطان دلوقتى متضايق من اعرتافى دة)*
*بس لاسف رجعت وكررتها تانى*
*عارف المشكلة ف اية ف الخطوة الاولى لبداية الكلام مع ابونا*
*بس فكرك ف انسان بيكرهة الخطية من كل قلبة وقادر يتحكم ف نفسة ومش يخطى؟*


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> *بس فكرك ف انسان بيكرهة الخطية من كل قلبة وقادر يتحكم ف نفسة ومش يخطى؟*


*بصي يا رانيا مفيش حد مش بيعمل خطية و لو كانت حياته يوما واحدا علي الارض زي ما بنصلي في اوشية الراقدين حتي لو بيكرهها *


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *لا أنا 19 سنة .*
> *شوفي يا رانيا مقارنة بسيطة بين سري الاعتراف والزواج لإيصال فكرتي .*
> 
> *العلاقة الجسدية لا تعتبر زنى في الإيمان المسيحي في حالة الحب الصحيح .*
> ...


* تشيبهك جميل بجد*
*ميرسى انطاكى ع اهتامك*
​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *السر اسمه التوبة و الاعتراف
> يعني تتوبي عن خطيتك و تعترفي بيها لمين ؟؟؟؟ للكاهن اللي ربنا اعطاه سلطان الحل و الربط
> حسب الارثوذكسية مينفعش منك لربنا علي طول *


*مممممممممم تمام
*​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *بصي يا رانيا مفيش حد مش بيعمل خطية و لو كانت حياته يوما واحدا علي الارض زي ما بنصلي في اوشية الراقدين حتي لو بيكرهها *


*طب معلش سؤال تانى استحملونى اوكا*

*هل ف درجات للخطية؟ قدام ربنا*
*يعنى ف خطية قووووووووية اوى*
*وف الاضعف منها؟*
*اوع حد يتريق ع سؤالى ممكن*
​


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *طب معلش سؤال تانى استحملونى اوكا*
> 
> *هل ف درجات للخطية؟ قدام ربنا*
> *يعنى ف خطية قووووووووية اوى*
> ...


*لا مفيش درجات للخطية اي كانت الخطية
و اسالي براحتك كلنا هنا لمساعدتك*


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2011)

وبالنسبه للى بيحب  خطية معينة  مهما اعترف بيها بيعملها تانى 
على مبدئك مش هيعترف تانى  علشان عنده دم 
فيه طرق كتير انك تتخلصى من الخطيه 
خطوات واضحة  وسهله وبسيطة ومرتبه 
1- حاسب نفسك 
2- فكر فى نتايج الخطية 
3-اهرب من الاشياء التى تسقطك فى الخطية 
4-حاول ان تطرح الخطية  من بدء محاربتها لك ( خصوصا الشهوات الشبابية ) 
5- اعرف قيمة جسدك وروحك (افتديتم بثمن )
6- تأمل فى الله وفى محبته وفى الابدية وما اعده الله لك 
7- التجئ الى الله (بدونى لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شئ ) 
8- لا تخدعك ينابيع العالم كلها ينابيع جافة 
9- سر فى نور المسيح فيتبدد ظلام الخطية 
10- حب الرب لتطرد محبة الخطية 
خلى ربنا هو طريقك الاول واهم اولوياتك قبل بيتك وقبل اسرتك 
خليه هدفك الجوهرى الاول  وباقى الاهداف ثانويه واقل اهميه من الهدف الاسمى الذى من اجله وجدنا فى هذه الحياة 
بشكل شخصى اعترفت بخطية ما لمدة لمدة 9 سنوات ولازلت اعترف بها 
بل واقول لك انى فى فترة من الفترات كنت اعترف يومين فى الاسبوع ولم يخلو اعتراف لى من تلك الخطية 
ولسه بحارب علشان اخلص منها


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا مفيش درجات للخطية اي كانت الخطية
> و اسالي براحتك كلنا هنا لمساعدتك*


*يعنى اللى بيقتل زى اللى بيكدب*
*ولاء االلى بيزنا زى اللى بيشتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اظن لاء*
*ف خطايا مرعبة وجامدة*
*وف خطايا يعنى نقدر نقول عنها ف العادى او بيعملها الكل*
*فهمنى*
*ولا انا فكرى غلط ف دى؟*
​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> وبالنسبه للى بيحب  خطية معينة  مهما اعترف بيها بيعملها تانى
> على مبدئك مش هيعترف تانى  علشان عنده دم
> فيه طرق كتير انك تتخلصى من الخطيه
> خطوات واضحة  وسهله وبسيطة ومرتبه
> ...



*كلامك جميل بجد
ربنا يخلصك من خطيئتك ويخلصنى انا كمان من عبوديتهاااااااااا

*​


----------



## bob (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *يعنى اللى بيقتل زى اللى بيكدب*
> *ولاء االلى بيزنا زى اللى بيشتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *اظن لاء*
> *ف خطايا مرعبة وجامدة*
> ...


*يا رانيا الخطية هي الخطية مهما كانت صورتها هي في الاخر مخالفة لوصايا ربنا بمعني اللي قال لا تكدب قال لا تقتل 
حاجه تانية الرب يسوع قال ان اول ناس مش حتدخل الفردوس تخيلي مين؟؟؟ الشتامون و ليس القتلي ولا الزنا بمعني ان الخطايا كلها متساوية*


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مممممممممممم بس انا سمعت مرة من ابونا ان ف خطايا عظيمة زى القتل او الزنا 
فهمت يعنى من كلامة ان الخطايا درجات كلها اة خطية بس ف درجات ليها


----------



## oesi no (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بصى يارانيا علشان ترتاحى اجرة الخطية موت لا كبيرة بقى ولا صغيرة 
كل خطية اجرتها الموت طالما مش  توبنا عنها واعترفنا بيها
بالنسبه لتكرار الخطية لو معترفتيش علشان خاطر اول مرة  اعترفتى فانا بقولك ان الخطية المتكررة  لازم تعترفى عنها كل مرة لانك بتعتبر مش اعترفتى عنها ولا توبتى عنها فمحسوبالك 
يبقى الصح اننا نفكر الاول ازاى نبعد عن الخطية ونقرب من ربنا  مش نبطل خطية ونقعد مش لاقيين حاجة نعملها علشان هنغلط تانى 
اربطى نفسك بخدمه فى الكنيسة باجتماعات باى حاجة تشغلك عن الخطية 
افتكرى يوم كنتى مشغوله فيه اوى ملحقتيش تفكرى فى الخطية بسبب انشغالك


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

oesi no قال:


> بصى يارانيا علشان ترتاحى اجرة الخطية موت لا كبيرة بقى ولا صغيرة
> كل خطية اجرتها الموت طالما مش  توبنا عنها واعترفنا بيها
> بالنسبه لتكرار الخطية لو معترفتيش علشان خاطر اول مرة  اعترفتى فانا بقولك ان الخطية المتكررة  لازم تعترفى عنها كل مرة لانك بتعتبر مش اعترفتى عنها ولا توبتى عنها فمحسوبالك
> يبقى الصح اننا نفكر الاول ازاى نبعد عن الخطية ونقرب من ربنا  مش نبطل خطية ونقعد مش لاقيين حاجة نعملها علشان هنغلط تانى
> ...


*كلامك مظبووووووووووط وصح فعلا*
*معلش هساللك انت سؤال بما انك قولتك بتعترف بخطية واحدة لمدة 9 سنين ولسة بتكررها*
*مش بتتحرج من الاعتراف قدام ابونا كل مرة؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بصى تاسونى انا مش قريت كل التعليقات لكن أنا قريت أو سمعت التعليق على جزئية الخجل فى الاعتراف وماشى بيه فى سر الاعتراف وهو :
"* أتكسف هنا وانا على الارض أحسن ما تكسف فوق أما الديان العادل* "


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بصى تاسونى انا مش قريت كل التعليقات لكن أنا قريت أو سمعت التعليق على جزئية الخجل فى الاعتراف وماشى بيه فى سر الاعتراف وهو :
> "* أتكسف هنا وانا على الارض أحسن ما تكسف فوق أما الديان العادل* "


*صح كلامك فعلا*
*ميرسى لاهتمامك*
​


----------



## Philoxinos (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معك أختي المباركة
الكاهن هو طبيب يداوي جروحاتنا، فلكي نُشفى علينا أن لا نتوانى بالذهاب إليه، وإقرارنا بمرضنا (خطيئتنا)، والتمسّك بنصائحه التي هي الدواء الشافي.
قد يكون العلاج مؤلماً، وقد يتطلّب وقتاً، وقد تعود أعراض المرض بالظهور تكراراً إلى أن ننال الشفاء.
المهم أن نواصل العلاج بدوام زيارتنا للكاهن وبيان حالتنا له.

الاعتراف سرٌ عظيم وُضع لخلاصنا، لكيما تتوضّح من خلاله معالم الطريق بالنصائح المثمرة من الكاهن العارف الذي هو وكيل عن الله. وبهذا السرّ ننال الحلّ من خطايانا. وليس هذا فقط وإنّما معرفة الطريق لعدم الرجوع إليها.
ليبارك الربّ حياتك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *بجد ردك دة اثلج مافى داخلى*
> *وردك جميل بجد *
> *بس انا فعلا كنت وقت الاعتراف كارهة الخطئية حتى كنت بقولها بدموع قلبى قبل عينى*
> *وابونا قالى كلمة( ان الشيطان دلوقتى متضايق من اعرتافى دة)*
> ...


عزيزتي ، الكاهن ووقت الإعتراف ليس للـ " دردشة " ، فلا تقيمي لوجودك معه وزنا يشغلك عن الطلب الأهم وهو نقل الخطية من حسابك الى حساب المسيح ، فلا يكون هناك مشكلة ، لان الكاهن يسمع فقط ويصلح ما يمكن اصلاحه ، وهو معتاد على هذا بل ومنتظر هذا ، فلا يتوقع الكاهن انه في اثناء الإعتراف سيأتي له رجل او إمراة ليقولوا له عن قامتهم الروحية العالية وانهم من السواح !
انتي مكبرة الموضوع وواخداه على حساب الشخص ، ودا خطأ ، لان الكاهن دوره هو سماعك وليس متغصب من سماعك ..


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *سلام ومحبّة الربّ يسوع المسيح معك أختي المباركة
> الكاهن هو طبيب يداوي جروحاتنا، فلكي نُشفى علينا أن لا نتوانى بالذهاب إليه، وإقرارنا بمرضنا (خطيئتنا)، والتمسّك بنصائحه التي هي الدواء الشافي.
> قد يكون العلاج مؤلماً، وقد يتطلّب وقتاً، وقد تعود أعراض المرض بالظهور تكراراً إلى أن ننال الشفاء.
> المهم أن نواصل العلاج بدوام زيارتنا للكاهن وبيان حالتنا له.
> ...



كلامك مظبوط نا ههحاول اخطو الخطوة دى
ميرسى لردك​


----------



## rania79 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عزيزتي ، الكاهن ووقت الإعتراف ليس للـ " دردشة " ، فلا تقيمي لوجودك معه وزنا يشغلك عن الطلب الأهم وهو نقل الخطية من حسابك الى حساب المسيح ، فلا يكون هناك مشكلة ، لان الكاهن يسمع فقط ويصلح ما يمكن اصلاحه ، وهو معتاد على هذا بل ومنتظر هذا ، فلا يتوقع الكاهن انه في اثناء الإعتراف سيأتي له رجل او إمراة ليقولوا له عن قامتهم الروحية العالية وانهم من السواح !
> انتي مكبرة الموضوع وواخداه على حساب الشخص ، ودا خطأ ، لان الكاهن دوره هو سماعك وليس متغصب من سماعك ..




*ممممممممم تمام ومعاك حق*
*من كل الرودد وردك ليا بالخصوص 
اانت وبوب وoesi no وانطاكى*
* فهمت حاجات مكنتش واخدة بالى منها*
*يمكن انا كنت مكبرة الحوار او الشيطان بيلعب بيا عشان مش اعترف *
*بس انا دلوقتى فهمت حاجات كانت غفلة عن بالى*
*ميرسى ليك بجد*
*وميرسى لكل حد شاركنى ف مشكلتى*
*ربنا يباركم على تعب محبتكم لانكم بجد رائعين *
*ونا هحاول اكسر حاجز الرهبة او الاحراج مابينى وبين ابونا وامارس سر التوبة والاعتراف
صلو ليا بجد 
*​


----------

